# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  ERwin model to PostgreSQL database

## NikicaN

Is there a way to make PostgresSQL database from ERwin model?
Postgres is not listed among ERwin's "target databases" and I've failed to find any plug-ins.
If it matters i use ERwin 4.1.4 and Postgres 8.3

Thanks

----------

